# BSOD after overclocking



## compnoob (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought my 1st p.c and the config is as follows:
mobo: asus m4a78lt-m le
pro: amd x4 635
gcard: hd5670 1gb ddr3
ram: 4gb 1333mhz ddr3 corsair
mercury psu: 450w.
I tried to overclock but the windows wont boot up even if i increase the o.c 2%. it just crashes(blue screen with some error). 
i tried all the other posts n stuff from google here but same problem...
any idea how i can get my processor to overclock?


----------



## Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Oc help!!*

first and the foremost, u have a very poor PSU.


----------



## compnoob (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Oc help!!*

so i cant overclock till i get a better one? even if it goes to 3.1 or so.. id be really happy.


----------



## Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Oc help!!*

yup, definitely the case of ur PSU not been able to power the processor. especially cuz u also use a discrete graphic card too. i dont even think that mercury 450w can give you even 250w of power.

here are few options"

fsp saga II 500w @ 2200 [good vfm psu, not suitable if ur cabinet has bottom mounting cuz this psu has short cables.]
corsair cx400 @ 2600
seasonic s12II 420w @ 3200
corsair vx450 @ 3400

dont buy el cheapo psu from intex, quantum, zebronics, cooler master etc.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, overclocking with a generic PSU?


----------



## asingh (Mar 12, 2011)

Please do what all have suggested. Run at bare minimal stock on the power unit. Do not try any benchmarks or OC'ing.


----------



## compnoob (Mar 16, 2011)

ok i have about 5k to spend. i think ill buy a cpu cooler too. will buy it today or tomorrow. 
any ideas which one i should buy? ill get a fps saga 500w and then which cpu cooler? 
thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 16, 2011)

Check Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus.


----------



## pegasus (Mar 16, 2011)

compnoob said:


> I bought my 1st p.c and the config is as follows:
> mobo: asus m4a78lt-m le
> pro: amd x4 635
> gcard: hd5670 1gb ddr3
> ...


CPU wattage - 95W
AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenomâ„¢, AMD Athlonâ„¢ FX, AMD Athlonâ„¢ X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlonâ„¢, and AMD Sempronâ„¢ Processor

Motherboard supports CPU up to 95W
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS M4A78LT-M LE

Overclocking? - definitely not recommended.

New, good quality PSU : highly recommended.


----------



## compnoob (Mar 17, 2011)

OK! i bought a FPS saga II 500w. Dint buy any cpu cooler. i still get the same problem. i increase the FBS from 200 to 202 and no boot.. still get a blue screen.
since i dont plan to increase the voltage.. is it still not safe to overclock on my mobo?
and my cpu temp is like 50-55c. is this normal for a non-overclocked cpu?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 17, 2011)

compnoob said:


> my cpu temp is like 50-55c. is this normal for a non-overclocked cpu?



55' on idle is not good... clean ur heatsink, clean n apply Thermal paste...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2011)

i have exact same processor & even after running some heavy benchmark doesn't cross 50. at idle its 25-28 for me. something seriously wrong with the HSF.

check the heatsink. if there is any gap between the base & processor. also you can undervolt the processor to 1.25V & it should still pass all benchmark & games without any BSOD. 

also have you removed the HSF anytime soon? if so, the stock TIM maybe missing & the cause of the overheat.


----------



## compnoob (Mar 18, 2011)

nope... i made the guy who sold me the p.c to come fix the psu for me... apart from that the case was never opened...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

Simple solution, just stop OCing for good.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

compnoob said:


> nope... i made the guy who sold me the p.c to come fix the psu for me... apart from that the case was never opened...



problem solved?


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2011)

compnoob said:


> ok i have about 5k to spend. i think ill buy a cpu cooler too. will buy it today or tomorrow.
> any ideas which one i should buy? ill get a fps saga 500w and then which cpu cooler?
> thanks for the advice guys.



Get CM Hyper N520 @ 2K


----------



## compnoob (Mar 23, 2011)

nope... i just bought a thermal paste, cool master one for 125 bucks. Was having a final year technical seminar to give. That assembler guy will come today or tomorrow. 
Was just wondering, my cabinet is a fontech one. Does that make any difference to the temp? it has only 2 fans in it. one on the side and one on the back.
the reason why i want to overclock is that when i play splinter cell: conviction, the game sort of like freezes for a while. say 10-15sec at random. when i overclock, it does not, but the temp shoots right to around 65-70c.
People show they go upto 3.2Ghz on stock. so even i wana do it.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

^ If ur cabby allows, install a rear fan as exhaust.....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

compnoob said:


> nope... i just bought a thermal paste, cool master one for 125 bucks. Was having a final year technical seminar to give. That assembler guy will come today or tomorrow.



i'll advice do it yourself. 



compnoob said:


> Was just wondering, my cabinet is a fontech one. Does that make any difference to the temp? it has only 2 fans in it. one on the side and one on the back.



what size? 80mm? or smaller? also the bundled fans on these cheap desi cabbies doesn't work as they should. test it yourself. take a Incense stick & light it. place it close to the fan while the PC is running. this will show if the fan is really effective or its just spinning without any cooling effect.



compnoob said:


> the reason why i want to overclock is that when i play splinter cell: conviction, the game sort of like freezes for a while. say 10-15sec at random. when i overclock, it does not, but the temp shoots right to around 65-70c.
> People show they go upto 3.2Ghz on stock. so even i wana do it.



Athlon II X4 is more than enough to run SC5. add to it you have HD5670. maybe the problem is with the game. well, if Cool&Quite is on, turn it off while gaming.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^ If ur cabby allows, install a rear fan as exhaust.....



OP's cabby has a fan at the back side so he should try install a front fan instead anyway 

@ *OP* - what about other resource hungry games like metro 2033, crysis 2, BFBC2 - are they working fine ? you may need to update the games first to make sure there's no software issue.


----------



## compnoob (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah he put the thermal paste half hour ago... its at 50c at max now. BFBC2 works fine at medium low settings.. no issues. but still cant overclock. aw well.. ill wait for a while before i attempt it again.
the reason i ask the assembler to do it is because i don't know anything about the comp. this is the 1st p.c i bought and i don't want to mess it up.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

compnoob said:


> but still cant overclock. aw well.. ill wait for a while before i attempt it again.



 



compnoob said:


> the reason i ask the assembler to do it is because i don't know anything about the comp. this is the 1st p.c i bought and i don't want to mess it up.



wheres the 2nd hand!?!

don't know how to assemble/fix a pc but want to overclock. even after overheating problems willing to test your pc again. nothing can be done of you


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2011)

@ OP - as you don't know much about pc I would suggest you to not to OC - gain some more knowledge and we will talk about this later


----------

